
Which nullifies the FCC’s rule on privacy of customers of broadband - kristiandupont
https://www.whitehouse.gov/the-press-office/2017/04/03/president-donald-j-trump-signs-hjres-69-hjres-83-hr-1228-sjres-34-law
======
existencebox
Dug into this a bit to see if it was as bad as it sounded. The answer is a
resounding "pretty much". I'm frankly surprised and somewhat saddened that
there hasn't been more opposition or attention leading up to or in response to
this. (I know I've seen some discussion on here but very little press broadly)

Focused on the privacy rule, full text Here [1]

As should probably be expected, a vote _entirely_ along party lines [2] to
shut down what reads as entirely "common sense" consumer protections.

I wish I could say that the title phrase is the worst of it, but included is a
nice heft of anti-environment and anti-labor legislation too.

If you haven't yet lost faith for the public-benefiting function of a
"bipartisan" govt, look no further.

[1]
[https://www.gpo.gov/fdsys/pkg/FR-2016-12-02/pdf/2016-28006.p...](https://www.gpo.gov/fdsys/pkg/FR-2016-12-02/pdf/2016-28006.pdf)
[2] [https://www.congress.gov/bill/115th-congress/senate-joint-
re...](https://www.congress.gov/bill/115th-congress/senate-joint-
resolution/34/all-actions?overview=closed&q=%7B%22roll-call-
vote%22%3A%22all%22%7D)

------
mindslight
One of the few not-entirely-predictable things about Trump is whether his
supporters' cognitive dissonance will be longer or shorter than Obama's.

